# 57 yr old that still trains his ass off



## presser (Mar 13, 2022)

hey all just a newb here looking for good content and trying to gains some friends.. just want to tell all that i do weight train and do max effort and dynamic effort stuff with some bb mixed in... thanks for having me


----------



## TiredandHot (Mar 13, 2022)

Welcome to ugbodybuilding.


----------



## presser (Mar 13, 2022)

i have been training for 22 years and done mostly heavy llfting like powerlifting stuff like wendler 5/3/1 and then went into conjugate training which i love... at my age its tough to make gains for me is max important since i train so hard and need to recover.... 
stat 6ft 250 lbs
bench 340
deadlift 540
squat 565

meals eaten 4 per day most ground beef and spinach etc kinda like the verticle diet etc... love it.
all in all looking to make gains


----------



## presser (Mar 13, 2022)

TiredandHot said:


> Welcome to ugbodybuilding.


ty man


TiredandHot said:


> Welcome to ugbodybuilding.


thanks


----------



## JuiceTrain (Mar 13, 2022)

Welcome to the forum...


----------



## presser (Mar 13, 2022)

JuiceTrain said:


> Welcome to the forum...


thanks man very much


----------



## GSgator (Mar 13, 2022)

Welcome aboard I love to hear older guys still pushing heavy weights.


----------



## presser (Mar 13, 2022)

GSgator said:


> Welcome aboard I love to hear older guys still pushing heavy weights.


thanks.... still trying man...


----------



## GSgator (Mar 13, 2022)

Do you have any experience with AAS?


----------



## presser (Mar 13, 2022)

i have done two cycles at my age but now only do trt the rest is eating food and sleep and some sorts of therapy's for recovery... like messages and stretching etc.. at my age you gotta becareful.. so i try to do it the careful way.. but i do use testosterone.. without that i would not reover at all


----------



## GSgator (Mar 13, 2022)

I was asking to because Deca at low dose can be therapeutic to the older achy joints and work wonders. If doesn’t fix any  damage but it helps  relieve a lot of those aches and pains us older guys get from abusing our joints .


----------



## presser (Mar 13, 2022)

yes true.. but now train a bit differently i use the wenning wu's and my joints never hurt any more so i dont need to use it.. also i get sides so i gotta be careful.. at my age the body repsonds differently...


----------



## presser (Mar 13, 2022)

im only taking now 100 mgs of test per week,,,,im in the high normal range within the range... and i still make great gains....


----------



## presser (Mar 13, 2022)

when do cycles you get really strong the muscles grow but the tendons and ligaments can get weak and break.... it happened on my left elbow.... had to rehab it for a long time.... that is why now i only stay on a hrt dose


----------



## Butch_C (Mar 13, 2022)

Welcome to the UG


----------



## presser (Mar 13, 2022)

Butch_C said:


> Welcome to the UG


thankyou brother


----------



## presser (Mar 13, 2022)

gonna go do my workout... starting with warm ups back ext 20 reps then hang banded abs 25 reps and then gobblet squats 20 reps all together 4 sets and 3 rounds today.. sometimes i only do 3 rounds.. but great for gpp..


----------



## presser (Mar 13, 2022)

workout takes 1 hour


----------



## presser (Mar 13, 2022)

just finished workout sweating like a mofo.... will now eat some food and some cantaloupe and a banana.... now now dont get naughty


----------



## 21Charlie (Mar 13, 2022)

Welcome aboard


----------



## presser (Mar 14, 2022)

tomorrow max effort bench.... 2 board... eblows are talking to me will see what i can do.... would like to hit triples close grip... we shall see...... wenning warm up back, chest and tri's


----------



## GSgator (Mar 14, 2022)

presser said:


> tomorrow max effort bench.... 2 board... eblows are talking to me will see what i can do.... would like to hit triples close grip... we shall see...... wenning warm up back, chest and tri's


You should start a workout log  there’s some older guys here that would definitely chime in.


----------



## presser (Mar 14, 2022)

thanks man 


GSgator said:


> You should start a workout log  there’s some older guys here that would definitely chime in.


i will do my best... sometime it get hectic for me with work and all..


----------



## presser (Mar 15, 2022)

today changed workout to pause bench wasnt feeling it today... did med grip 2sec on the chest pause. top set 275x3x3 
jm press to forhead 4x6 
tate press with 50's 
triceps push downs and trap bar rows 3 sets for 12 each...


----------



## presser (Mar 15, 2022)

some wenning warmups were done in the beginning as always.
3x25 lats chest and some triceps


----------



## presser (Mar 17, 2022)

today ME lower... 
warmups 
belt squat 4x25 sumo stance 
lying legs 4x25
standing band abs avg band 4x25
sumo deads worked up to 475 for 3 reps 
down set 3x3
back ext 5x10 
standing calves
hanging ab leg raise 4x10

felt good


----------



## biggerben692000 (Mar 24, 2022)

presser said:


> today ME lower...
> warmups
> belt squat 4x25 sumo stance
> lying legs 4x25
> ...


Are you on any other boards/forums? Seems to me I recognize your handle, though it may be you share the same handle with another guy. Muscle Chemistry I believe there is a presser on that forum. Not you I take it?


----------



## presser (Mar 24, 2022)

biggerben692000 said:


> Are you on any other boards/forums? Seems to me I recognize your handle, though it may be you share the same handle with another guy. Muscle Chemistry I believe there is a presser on that forum. Not you I take it?


nope just joined this one.


----------



## biggerben692000 (Mar 24, 2022)

presser said:


> nope just joined this one.


Just fyi in case anyone else asks, there is a Presser at the spot I mentioned. He is the board Admin and he uses a capital P where you, of course, use a lower case p. 

My brain works in ways I don't sometimes care for. It latches on to useless info from time to time. In any event. Glad to have you here. The one thing I would like to see is you keeping an open mind. I get that you know your body and you know what's best for you. I feel the same way about myself. I, however have found that if I keep an open mind and more than 1 or 3 people tell me something or recommend something I try to take another look at how I arrived at the belief I have and if I haven't actually put the suggestion into action then maybe its worth a try or at least a second look. 

I was bothered a bit when I read you shoot a couple of suggestions or ideas down saying your age dictates that you not do this or that. The Deca suggestion was one I was also thinking but you weren't having it and maybe you're right? I was just reminded of myself here. I can be arrogant to the point of needing  a beating. I try to at least take another look at things when  either enough people tell me something or when the people I respect speak up about something. You don't know us and we don't know you but we're attempting to change that here now, aren't we? 

Again, welcome! Hopefully you'll be one of the new members that sticks around.


----------



## presser (Mar 24, 2022)

hey thanks for the welcome i appreciate you comments and ideas. if i seems a bit like shooting down the idea of deca for the joints etc i was just speaking about myself.. i have tried deca in the past and it didnt do much for me except to get sides. i am very sensitive to the hormones.. so i take as little a possible.. i just train hard and eat good for the rest.... im sure that many find it very helpful... i totally respect that.....

thanks again for the input appreciate it


----------



## presser (Mar 25, 2022)

ME lower 
wu:
lunges 4x10 per leg
kb swings 20 reps 4 sets
planks 45 sec 4 sets 
ssy box squats 400x3 
DB squat/sldl 80lbs 3x10 and 3x10 
calves standing.... 
hanging abs 4x10


----------



## snake (Mar 25, 2022)

Sorry for the late welcome. Good to have ya, you'll fit in. There's a few dudes here in their mid 50s pushing those numbers.


----------



## presser (Mar 25, 2022)

snake said:


> Sorry for the late welcome. Good to have ya, you'll fit in. There's a few dudes here in their mid 50s pushing those numbers.


thankyou sir!


----------



## presser (Apr 1, 2022)

ME Lower
kb belt squat close stance 4x25
back ext bw 4x20
banded abs standing 4x30 

deficit dead one plate on the floor
worked up to 1RM 485 W/ BELT 
SLDL 225X2X10
gobblet squats 100 db for 2x10 
calves 3x10 standing
hanging abs which i always do 4x10
wish i had a rev hyper and a ghr machine lol 
good workout feeling better..


----------



## presser (Apr 9, 2022)

todays workout DE upper
y handle rows for 4x25 these are not done heavy..
alt db flat bench with 30 to 35 lbs 
tricep push downs elbows out.

all sets down to 4x25 sometimes i will only do 2 or 3 sets depends on how i feel

then:
flat bench with chains with 155 on the bare plus 40 chains 
for 6x6
supersetted with lat pulldowns back and forth no rest and fast 
they jm press with chains and 135 on the bar for 4x8
then tri db ext flat with 50lbs db's again fast 30 secs rest on triceps
this is a high volume day
the did db presser 4x10 pump not heavy and rev band pull aparts for 100 reps
done 1 hr


----------



## presser (Apr 9, 2022)

db press were done with neutral grip...


----------



## presser (Apr 11, 2022)

21Charlie said:


> Welcome aboard


hey thanks man... appreciate that


----------



## presser (Apr 11, 2022)

DE day lower 
4x25 4 rounds today
kb with one chain 40 lbs x25
lying leg curls explosive for x25
standing ab with green bad x25

wide stance squats 16" box with chains 8x2x 185 1 min rest no foam on the box 
deficit deads one plate on the floor with lite orange bands
275x 8x1 30 secs rest 
back ext 45lbs 5x10
calves standing one leg 4x10 
hanging abs 4x10 

workout time 1 hr


----------



## presser (Apr 11, 2022)

one more thing i did at the end and that was hanging upside down for 5 min with to double black bands..from elitefts.... back decompression a bit..


----------



## presser (Apr 16, 2022)

DE upper 
wenning warmup
flat bench kb bench press 25-35 kb's
kb row 35lbs
tricep push downs 40 lbs 
all done 4x25 reps easy to warm up and get a pump and blood into those areas lacking 

flat bench w/ 40 chains and 135lbs bar weight for 8x8 45sec to 1 min of rest 
very wide grip outside rings then on the rings the 1 inch inside rings switch after 2 sets.
did 4 weeks 2) 6x6 and 2) 8x8 prob with 
all this was super setted with lat pulldowns 100 lbs squeeze at bottom
5x12 med grip and high to upper chest.

they tricep ext to #12 pin hole dead stop with same bar and chains for 5x10 30 sec rest 
Db ext for 4x10
side laterials db strict to side no more than 20 lbs db super set with rev band pull aparts 
work out done 50 min


----------



## 1bigun11 (Apr 16, 2022)

You have a nice log going here.  Maybe a mod will move your thread to that section.  But as long as it's still here, Welcome to UG!


----------



## presser (Apr 16, 2022)

1bigun11 said:


> You have a nice log going here.  Maybe a mod will move your thread to that section.  But as long as it's still here, Welcome to UG!


thanks brother appreciate that....


----------



## bigrobbie (Apr 17, 2022)

Glad to have you


----------



## presser (Apr 17, 2022)

bigrobbie said:


> Glad to have you


thanks bigrobbie!!


----------



## presser (Apr 25, 2022)

DE lower yesterday miss posting other workouts...... 
wenning warmups
bulgarian split squats.... 20lbs db per side 12 reps per leg 4 sets 
kb swings sumo stance 40 kb 20 reps 4 sets
standing abs green band 25 reps 4 sets
13 mins


box squat no foam 16in box wide stance with lite bands 
185 bar weight 8x2 
deficit dead 8x1 with 225 lite band plus 40 chains one inch deficit 
bulgarina split squats with 35 lbs each leg slow tempo 3 secs down 8 reps was a killer 
supersetted with calives
then did back ext and super setted with hanging abs... trying to hit ceiling with each for 3 sets of 10 each 

workout 1 hr


----------



## Voodoopoo (Apr 26, 2022)

Welcome bro,from your Aussie brother


----------



## presser (Apr 26, 2022)

Voodoopoo said:


> Welcome bro,from your Aussie brother


thankyou brother


----------



## DarksideSix (Apr 26, 2022)

Welcome to UGB 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## presser (Apr 26, 2022)

DarksideSix said:


> Welcome to UGB
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


thanks man


----------



## presser (May 5, 2022)

ME lower 
wenning warmups 
belt squat with dip belt which i had the squat machine lol 80 lbs kb 25 reps 
lying legs curls 25 reps
russian twist for 20 per side 
3 rounds 



deficit deads one plate on floor
3RM 455x3 
down sets at 70% for 3x3 no belt 
KB swings with 80lbs for 3x10 
calves and hanging abs my go too... 3 sets each for 10 reps back to back


----------



## presser (May 5, 2022)

presser said:


> ME lower
> wenning warmups
> belt squat with dip belt which i had the squat machine lol 80 lbs kb 25 reps
> lying legs curls 25 reps
> ...


workout 1 hr


----------



## presser (May 8, 2022)

DE upper
wenning wu's
high incline db bench press 40's x 25reps
lat pulldowns wide 25 reps
rope w/ red band triceps push downs 25 reps 
3 rounds today

axle bar or fat bar flat bench with double mini's 155 on the bar 30 sec rest the 15 sec
9x3x155
supersetted with ass on the floor seat rows wide grip 100 lbs 5x10.

axle bar jm press to the chin with double mini's 5x10 30 sec rest 
db tri ext neutral grip 4x10 30 secs rest 
side db laters supersetted with db curls 3x10 
 45 min workout


----------



## JuiceTrain (May 8, 2022)

presser said:


> DE upper
> wenning wu's
> high incline db bench press 40's x 25reps
> lat pulldowns wide 25 reps
> ...



You missed a poop sticker @RiR0


----------



## presser (May 8, 2022)

JuiceTrain said:


> You missed a poop sticker @RiR0





JuiceTrain said:


> You missed a poop sticker @RiR0


LOL


----------



## RiR0 (May 8, 2022)

JuiceTrain said:


> You missed a poop sticker @RiR0


Thanks for looking out


----------



## presser (May 8, 2022)

wenning warmups

kb belt squats wide stance 70 lbs kb 3x25 
back ext w/ band 3x20
standing band abs with strong band 3x25
3 rounds 

box squat no padding 16"  8x2 225 bar weight with lite bands orange 1 min rest 
covential deads with monster mini's with 275 bar weight 30 sec 30 to15 secs rest
gobblet squats with db supper setted with lying leg curls back to back 
seat calves machine with band 4x15
hanging abs 3 sets of 10 

just came back for a week off which i didnt do for quite some time and was very burnt out... 
im back! i did today what felt good as to not push to hard... these workout are done in 1 hr and are very taxing


----------



## presser (May 9, 2022)

this is how i am attacked on this board for no reasons from day one.. over and over they mark my posts...  yet im the fucking agitator? right CJ?


----------



## presser (May 9, 2022)

yeah im the agitator


----------



## presser (May 9, 2022)

yeah cj im the agitator


----------



## presser (May 9, 2022)

oh yeah cj im certainly a agitator .... good job cj


----------



## CJ (May 9, 2022)

It was already explained to you via PM.


----------



## presser (May 9, 2022)

CJ said:


> It was already explained to you via PM.


you see how many times they fucked with me here since i came here?? right?? you think thats fair man... go see if i added things like that to anyone here with shit emoji on there thread posts......  i was being attacked not the other way around.... they started it and i finished it...


----------



## presser (May 9, 2022)

riro in over one yeat has one fucking post up..... one post!! i start a fucking thread here to contribute and this is how these mfers treat me


----------



## CJ (May 9, 2022)

Again, it was already explained to you via PM.

Feel free to go back and read it again if you still don't understand. 

Nothing personal.


----------



## RiR0 (May 9, 2022)

This one needs some anger management


----------



## RiR0 (May 9, 2022)

Still going


----------



## presser (May 9, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> This one needs some anger management


your a moron like i said from day one you been after me ...you are sick... you need fucking help


----------



## RiR0 (May 9, 2022)

Now he’s getting more belligerent


----------



## RiR0 (May 9, 2022)

presser said:


> your a moron like i said from day one you been after me ...you are sick... you need fucking help


You pmd me


----------



## presser (May 9, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> Still going


your day is coming bitch because you like to play with drugs....like i said i hope you get a stroke and you dont move for years while you dribble from the side of your mouth.... i place a curse on you...


----------



## RiR0 (May 9, 2022)

presser said:


> your day is coming bitch because you like to play with drugs....like i said i hope you get a stroke and you dont move for years while you dribble from the side of your mouth.... i place a curse on you...


😂


----------



## presser (May 9, 2022)

CJ said:


> It was already explained to you via PM.


that dick riro continues to post shit emojis over and over and yet he is in chat box huh??


----------



## presser (May 9, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> 😂


they take advice from a pussy that has no posts.... nice most be some dumb fucking people here


----------



## RiR0 (May 9, 2022)

presser said:


> they take advice from a pussy that has no posts.... nice most be some dumb fucking people here


They take advice from someone who actually posts their physique has a good amount of experience and knowledge with over 2700 posts


----------



## presser (May 9, 2022)

here is another from some other JO that is on my ass for no reason... sick fucking people here but yet im a agitator


----------



## presser (May 9, 2022)

and any of you prick cock suckers who are laughing or find this funny i hope you get deadly ill.... because your sick just like this mfer above here


----------



## presser (May 9, 2022)

CJ said:


> It was already explained to you via PM.


close my fucking account


----------



## presser (May 9, 2022)

dont come to this board it is totally fill with morns that nothing better to do but bother people and insult them ...


----------



## presser (May 9, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> They take advice from someone who actually posts their physique has a good amount of experience and knowledge with over 2700 posts





RiR0 said:


> They take advice from someone who actually posts their physique has a good amount of experience and knowledge with over 2700 posts


i dont give two flying shits pal im 57 yrs old and grew up around bb..... suck a cock you couldnt teach me shit


----------



## JuiceTrain (May 9, 2022)

He gave CJ a poop sticker 😄😄😄


----------



## Test_subject (May 9, 2022)

What is even going on?  I’m going to need Cliff Notes.

Edit: bad move shitposting an innocuous comment @presser. I was neutral now you’re getting a WTF every time I see you post.


----------



## presser (May 9, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> They take advice from someone who actually posts their physique has a good amount of experience and knowledge with over 2700 postsyour





JuiceTrain said:


> He gave CJ a poop sticker 😄
> 
> 
> JuiceTrain said:
> ...


----------



## presser (May 9, 2022)

JuiceTrain said:


> He gave CJ a poop sticker 😄😄😄


i find nothing funny bro nothing... you are just like them now ??


----------



## RiR0 (May 9, 2022)

presser said:


> i find nothing funny bro nothing... you are just like them now ??


I wish I was like him. He has awesome hair


----------



## presser (May 9, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> They take advice from someone who actually posts their physique has a good amount of experience and knowledge with over 2700 posts


have fun circle jerking each other in chat box...you bunch of fucking homo's


----------



## JuiceTrain (May 9, 2022)

Test_subject said:


> What is even going on?  I’m going to need Cliff Notes.
> 
> Edit: bad move shitposting an innocuous comment @presser. I was neutral now you’re getting a WTF every time I see you post.


Why the hell did I get one 😭😭
I'm just an innocent civilian lol


----------



## Test_subject (May 9, 2022)

JuiceTrain said:


> Why the hell did I get one 😭😭
> I'm just an innocent civilian lol


Oh shit sorry Juicy. I must have misclicked.


----------



## presser (May 9, 2022)

Test_subject said:


> What is even going on?  I’m going to need Cliff Notes.
> 
> Edit: bad move shitposting an innocuous comment @presser. I was neutral now you’re getting a WTF every time I see you post.i





Test_subject said:


> What is even going on?  I’m going to need Cliff Notes.
> 
> Edit: bad move shitposting an innocuous comment @presser. I was neutral now you’re getting a WTF every time I see you post.


cj the  boss man banned me from chat box... said i was agitator...... meanwhile i got jerkoffs like riro today and lifter and adrenolin starting comments wht shit emoji's and wtf's every five seconds. yet im the agitator..... did i ever say anything bad to you ???


----------



## presser (May 9, 2022)

you guys are fucked up and sick people


----------



## Test_subject (May 9, 2022)

presser said:


> cj the  boss man banned me from chat box... said i was agitator...... meanwhile i got jerkoffs like riro today and lifter and adrenolin starting comments wht shit emoji's and wtf's every five seconds. yet im the agitator..... did i ever say anything bad to you ???


You shitposted my comment that didn’t even mention you. 

That’s an act of war.


----------



## presser (May 9, 2022)

Test_subject said:


> You shitposted my comment that didn’t even mention you.
> 
> That’s an act of war.


----------



## presser (May 9, 2022)

Test_subject said:


> You shitposted my comment that didn’t even mention you.
> 
> That’s an act of war.


i took it off.... im am very very angry right now man.. .and these guys have set me off...  i would execute someone right now...im treated like shit here


----------



## JuiceTrain (May 9, 2022)

Test_subject said:


> You shitposted my comment that didn’t even mention you.
> 
> That’s an act of war.



🤣🤣🤣


----------



## RiR0 (May 9, 2022)

😂 oh he’s going on a shit post tangent


----------



## JuiceTrain (May 9, 2022)

presser said:


> i took it off.... im am very very angry right now man.. .and these guys have set me off...  i would execute someone right now...im treated like shit here



Since you mentioned poop....enjoy the sticker...


----------



## RiR0 (May 9, 2022)

😂  you couldn’t get me in the negative if you tried


----------



## JuiceTrain (May 9, 2022)

Let the 💩 battle begin...


----------



## JuiceTrain (May 9, 2022)

JuiceTrain said:


> Let the 💩 battle begin...
> View attachment 21818



I just pooped on every page except 1...
Don't make me finish empty the tank...


----------



## JuiceTrain (May 9, 2022)

presser said:


> close my fucking account



😮
you mustn't of heard the news
But...
​


----------



## 1bigun11 (May 9, 2022)

This is Hotel California baby! Check out anytime you like, but you can never leave!


----------



## Send0 (May 9, 2022)

Everyone; don't flame inside of another members log. Each person's journal is kind of their own sanctuary (sort of). 

Next person to continue this will be banned from the thread.


----------



## Adrenolin (May 9, 2022)

presser said:


> yeah


Interesting.. you need to work on your shit post to like ratio. 😆 or maybe you're just going for the most shit posts on the board I'm sure there's some kind of trophy for that. 

Here's my single shit post from one of our resident trolls, so I'm not sure it counts.


----------



## presser (May 9, 2022)

Adrenolin said:


> Interesting.. you need to work on your shit post to like ratio. 😆 or maybe you're just going for the most shit posts on the board I'm sure there's some kind of trophy for that.
> 
> Here's my single shit post from one of our resident trolls, so I'm not sure it counts.


why are you attacking me?


----------



## presser (May 9, 2022)

Adrenolin said:


> Interesting.. you need to work on your shit post to like ratio. 😆 or maybe you're just going for the most shit posts on the board I'm sure there's some kind of trophy for that.
> 
> Here's my single shit post from one of our resident trolls, so I'm not sure it counts.


how many wtf reactions are you going to put on me for no reason..... you are sick person man


----------



## Adrenolin (May 9, 2022)

Guess I only get shit post reactions from trolls. 

Also you had a 106 score, I only brought you down to -50, idk how you ended up at -250 lol


----------



## Send0 (May 9, 2022)

presser said:


> why are you attacking me?


He wasn't attacking you. He was trying to make a joke.. you know, lighten up the situation.


----------



## presser (May 9, 2022)

Send0 said:


> He wasn't attacking you. He was trying to make a joke.. you know, lighten up the situation.


send0 this is happening from alot of people not just him.. he has posted many WTF on my posts over and over.... there is no reason for this therefore, this is a attack and if you dont realise this then i dont know what to tell you.... btw i never ever talked to this guy to request such post like this....


----------



## CJ (May 9, 2022)

presser said:


> send0 this is happening from alot of people not just him.. he has posted many WTF on my posts over and over.... there is no reason for this therefore, this is a attack and if you dont realise this then i dont know what to tell you.... btw i never ever talked to this guy to request such post like this....


It's become almost a game now, to be honest. Your reactions to it all have fed it. It's a mob mentality.


----------



## Send0 (May 9, 2022)

presser said:


> send0 this is happening from alot of people not just him.. he has posted many WTF on my posts over and over.... there is no reason for this therefore, this is a attack and if you dont realise this then i dont know what to tell you.... btw i never ever talked to this guy to request such post like this....


I'll be honest... The more you rant, the less I begin to care. A sane person would just ignore everyone they don't like, step away from the keyboard, and pick it up again later when emotions have calmed down.

Or do you expect me to be able to control everyone's behavior and personalities in a way that caters exclusively to you?

Take a break man, and have a good day. You don't know anyone here personally, and if it's stressing you out then it's not worth dragging it out. You just give them more ammo to use against you.


----------



## Adrenolin (May 9, 2022)

Hey but seriously,  he's at -300 now, can we give a "shit" reaction trophy to honor his achievement? His score is almost 3x lower than intel... so that's saying something!  😆


----------



## presser (May 9, 2022)

CJ said:


> It's become almost a game now, to be honest. Your reactions to it all have fed it. It's a mob mentalit





Send0 said:


> I'll be honest... The more you rant, the less I begin to care. A sane person would just ignore everyone they don't like, step away from the keyboard, and pick it up again later when emotions have calmed down.
> 
> Or do you expect me to be able to control everyone's behavior and personalities in a way that caters exclusively to you?
> 
> Take a break man, and have a good day. You don't know anyone here personally, and if it's stressing you out uchthen it's not worth dragging it out. You just give them more ammo to use against you.


i reall dont know what to say at this point send0... i got thrown of chat box for really nothing because others had made comments and i retorted back with a shit emoji as they were doing to me......... my mistake was taking off he ignore....
i will tell you your memebers RIRO TODAY ADENOLINE BIGBALD were all attacking me ... they were not attack\ing anyone else


Send0 said:


> I'll be honest... The more you rant, the less I begin to care. A sane person would just ignore everyone they don't like, step away from the keyboard, and pick it up again later when emotions have calmed down.
> 
> Or do you expect me to be able to control everyone's behavior and personalities in a way that caters exclusively to you?
> 
> Take a break man, and have a good day. You don't know anyone here personally, and if it's stressing you out then it's not worth dragging it out. You just give them more ammo to use against yo





Send0 said:


> I'll be honest... The more you rant, the less I begin to care. A sane person would just ignore everyone they don't like, step away from the keyboard, and pick it up again later when emotions have calmed down.
> 
> Or do you expect me to be able to control everyone's behavior and personalities in a way that caters exclusively to you?
> 
> Take a break man, and have a good day. You don't know anyone here personally, and if it's stressing you out then it's not worth dragging it out. You just give them more ammo to use against you.


i really at this point wished you guys just can close my account so as to not exist here.. since im so annoying to these folks and upset people in chat box because im the raving lunatic that talks badly on everyone here...  yes i know sane people donot do hta ofc because we are all the same.... i understand....  we all feel the same etc.. btw how old are ya send? just curious? i never hung out on boards becasue most of my life was way to busy doing carpentry and i come here and get blasted right off the bat.. get banned twice... just tryin to fit in......  yes ignore works great... but now im a fool here.  i wish you could close my account


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (May 9, 2022)

Adrenolin said:


> Hey but seriously,  he's at -300 now, can we give a "shit" reaction trophy to honor his achievement? His score is almost 3x lower than intel... so that's saying something!  😆


Pssst…. “WTF” stamps pay out -2


----------



## Send0 (May 9, 2022)

presser said:


> i reall dont know what to say at this point send0... i got thrown of chat box for really nothing because others had made comments and i retorted back with a shit emoji as they were doing to me......... my mistake was taking off he ignore....
> i will tell you your memebers RIRO TODAY ADENOLINE BIGBALD were all attacking me ... they were not attack\ing anyone else
> 
> 
> ...


So you want us to close your account, because you cannot control your own behavior in either responding to people or ignoring them?

We don't delete accounts, but you are welcome to abandon your account if you want. I said this earlier, and I will not repeat myself again.

Hope you have a good evening. It's clear you could use the rest.


----------



## RiR0 (May 9, 2022)

presser said:


> i reall dont know what to say at this point send0... i got thrown of chat box for really nothing because others had made comments and i retorted back with a shit emoji as they were doing to me......... my mistake was taking off he ignore....
> i will tell you your memebers RIRO TODAY ADENOLINE BIGBALD were all attacking me ... they were not attack\ing anyone else
> 
> 
> ...


Close your account? 
Why don’t you just stop posting and log out? 
Nobody is forcing you to post or put curses on people


----------



## Adrenolin (May 9, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> Pssst…. “WTF” stamps pay out -2


Tell that to presser, I was asking why I gave him 70 something "wtf" reactions instead of 150 "shit" reactions 🤣


----------



## presser (May 9, 2022)

Adrenolin said:


> Tell that to presser, I was asking why I gave him 70 something "wtf" reactions instead of 150 "shit" reactions 🤣


just continue doing what you are doing


----------



## Send0 (May 9, 2022)

And just so you know @presser, I'm not invulnerable to the type of stuff you've been dealing with. I had my own frustrating situation a few weeks ago.

I did not follow my own advice, but I know I should have done exactly what I told you to do. 

Be smarter than I was and use the features of the forum to your advantage, and also take a step away and forget about this place for a day or two. You'll feel much better, trust me.


----------



## presser (May 9, 2022)

presser said:


> just continue doing what you are doing


at this point i no longer care because now i just respect for you guys...you do remember what that is right?


----------



## presser (May 9, 2022)

Send0 said:


> And just so you know @presser, I'm not invulnerable to the type of stuff you've been dealing with. I had my own frustrating situation a few weeks ago.
> 
> I did not follow my own advice, but I know I should have done exactly what I told you to do.
> 
> Be smarter than I was and use the features of the forum to your advantage, and also take a step away and forget about this place for a day or two. You'll feel much better, trust me.


i will send0 but it could be the whole board by the end of the week lol


----------



## Adrenolin (May 9, 2022)

presser said:


> just continue doing what you are doing


That was several days ago, I'm sorry your feelings are still hurt, I didn't know you were so sensitive


----------



## presser (May 9, 2022)

Send0 said:


> And just so you know @presser, I'm not invulnerable to the type of stuff you've been dealing with. I had my own frustrating situation a few weeks ago.
> 
> I did not follow my own advice, but I know I should have done exactly what I told you to do.
> 
> Be smarter than I was and use the features of the forum to your advantage, and also take a step away and forget about this place for a day or two. You'll feel much better, trust me.


i appreciate that send0


----------



## presser (May 9, 2022)

Adrenolin said:


> That was several days ago, I'm sorry your feelings are still hurt, I didn't know you were so sensitive


its not just you its many here... over a short period of time... no worries man


----------



## TODAY (May 9, 2022)

presser said:


> i really at this point wished you guys just can close my account so as to not exist here.. since im so annoying to these folks and upset people in chat box because im the raving lunatic that talks badly on everyone here...  yes i know sane people donot do hta ofc because we are all the same.... i understand....  we all feel the same etc.. btw how old are ya send? just curious? i never hung out on boards becasue most of my life was way to busy doing carpentry and i come here and get blasted right off the bat.. get banned twice... just tryin to fit in......  yes ignore works great... but now im a fool here.  i wish you could close my account


Cool, so we're all on the same page here, yeah?

Close his account we can move on in fraternity and goodwill towards men.


----------



## presser (May 9, 2022)

Send0 said:


> And just so you know @presser, I'm not invulnerable to the type of stuff you've been dealing with. I had my own frustrating situation a few weeks ago.
> 
> I did not follow my own advice, but I know I should have done exactly what I told you to do.
> 
> Be smarter than I was and use the features of the forum to your advantage, and also take a step away and forget about this place for a day or two. You'll feel much better, trust me.


appreciate you input.... i know you deal with tons of bs here too....


----------



## Send0 (May 9, 2022)

Send0 said:


> Everyone; don't flame inside of another members log. Each person's journal is kind of their own sanctuary (sort of).
> 
> Next person to continue this will be banned from the thread.


Last reminder on what I quoted above.

Also, if you are replying with nothing of value... such as replying with a giant poop, just for the hell of it, then that will also result in a thread ban.

For the record, I just want to de-escalate the situation. CJ and I are the ones that have to clean things up. It is not a pleasant experience for us.


----------



## Test_subject (May 9, 2022)

Send0 said:


> Last reminder on what I quoted above.
> 
> Also, if you are replying with nothing of value... such as replying with a giant poop, just for the hell of it, then that will also result in a thread ban.
> 
> For the record, I just want to de-escalate the situation. CJ and I are the ones that have to clean things up. It is not a pleasant experience for us.


Like when my dog ate a box of crayons.


----------



## presser (May 9, 2022)

Send0 said:


> Last reminder on what I quoted above.
> 
> Also, if you are replying with nothing of value... such as replying with a giant poop, just for the hell of it, then that will also result in a thread ban.
> 
> For the record, I just want to de-escalate the situation. CJ and I are the ones that have to clean things up. It is not a pleasant experience for us.


send0 i understand... today was my first day using the shit emoji bro...  i will not use it


----------



## presser (May 9, 2022)

presser said:


> send0 i understand... today was my first day using the shit emoji bro...  i will not use it


i hear ya


----------



## presser (May 9, 2022)

Send0 said:


> Last reminder on what I quoted above.
> 
> Also, if you are replying with nothing of value... such as replying with a giant poop, just for the hell of it, then that will also result in a thread ban.
> 
> For the record, I just want to de-escalate the situation. CJ and I are the ones that have to clean things up. It is not a pleasant experience for us.


i hear ya


----------



## Send0 (May 10, 2022)

presser said:


> send0 i understand... today was my first day using the shit emoji bro...  i will not use it


Not what I was referring to; there was another recent post that I deleted that I was referencing. You can use whatever emoji reaction to a post that you want.

Plus this is your log. I would never ban you from your own log. 🤣


----------



## presser (May 10, 2022)

Send0 said:


> Not what I was referring to; there was another recent post that I deleted that I was referencing.
> 
> Plus this is your log. I would never ban you from your own log. 🤣


🤣🤣


----------



## presser (May 10, 2022)

Send0 said:


> Not what I was referring to; there was another recent post that I deleted that I was referencing. You can use whatever emoji reaction to a post that you want.
> 
> Plus this is your log. I would never ban you from your own log. 🤣


send0 not so long ago i ignored RIRO how is he stil able to send me a pvt message?


----------



## presser (May 10, 2022)

presser said:


> send0 not so long ago i ignored RIRO how is he stil able to send me a pvt message?


----------



## presser (May 10, 2022)

presser said:


> send0 not so long ago i ignored RIRO how is he stil able to send me a pvt message?


and he just commented he and others will be commenting on my post for a long time .... now that is what i mean.. even with ignore they wont stop man


----------



## Adrenolin (May 10, 2022)

presser said:


> 🤣🤣


Hmm let's test the waters


----------



## Adrenolin (May 10, 2022)

presser said:


> and he just commented he and others will be commenting on my post for a long time .... now that is what i mean.. even with ignore they wont stop man


Just means you wont see their posts. They can still see yours.


----------



## presser (May 10, 2022)

Adrenolin said:


> Just means you wont see their posts. They can still see yours.


is there a block button?


----------



## RiR0 (May 10, 2022)

presser said:


> and he just commented he and others will be commenting on my post for a long time .... now that is what i mean.. even with ignore they wont stop man


Should’ve never messaged me first


----------



## presser (May 10, 2022)

Adrenolin said:


> Hmm let's test the waters
> View attachment 21834
> View attachment 21834
> View attachment 21834
> ...


that is kinda of funny actually..


----------



## Send0 (May 10, 2022)

Adrenolin said:


> Hmm let's test the waters
> View attachment 21834
> View attachment 21834
> View attachment 21834
> ...


Even if this was intended as a joke, I was not kidding. Adrenolin is now permanently banned from this thread.


----------



## presser (May 10, 2022)

Send0 said:


> Even if this was intended as a joke, I was not kidding. Adrenolin is now permanently banned from this thread.


thankyou send!


----------



## Achillesking (May 10, 2022)

This is wild. Dude is really upset over this 🤣🤣🤣


----------



## presser (May 10, 2022)

Achillesking said:


> This is wild. Dude is really upset over this 🤣🤣🤣


i do get angry


----------



## presser (May 10, 2022)

presser said:


> i do get angry


is it the STERIODS!!


----------



## Achillesking (May 10, 2022)

presser said:


> i do get angry


Don't man. It's the internet. None of this matters. Literally none


----------



## presser (May 10, 2022)

presser said:


> i do get angry


😁


----------



## presser (May 10, 2022)

Achillesking said:


> Don't man. It's the internet. None of this matters. Literally none


💪


----------



## Achillesking (May 10, 2022)

presser said:


> 💪


And stop putting curses on ppl you sound like a retard


----------



## presser (May 10, 2022)

Achillesking said:


> And stop putting curses on ppl you sound like a retard


its a italian thing... ever heard to the maliok??? becareful ... very powerful


----------



## presser (May 10, 2022)

presser said:


> its a italian thing... ever heard to the maliok??? becareful ... very powerful


one eye stretch and its curse is set...


----------



## presser (May 10, 2022)

Achillesking said:


> And stop putting curses on ppl you sound like a retard


only way to remove it is to find a gypsy with special pie making talents


----------



## presser (May 10, 2022)

Achillesking said:


> And stop putting curses on ppl you sound like a retard


Malocchio boo!​


----------



## Achillesking (May 10, 2022)

well I tried. Now you sound like even more of a retard.


----------



## presser (May 10, 2022)

Achillesking said:


> well I tried. Now you sound like even more of a retard.


🤣🤣🤣


----------



## presser (May 10, 2022)

my eye is on riro la 
malocchio


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (May 10, 2022)

presser said:


> my eye is on riro la
> malocchio


Somebody is gonna skull fuck that eye. You should be more careful.


----------



## MisterSuperGod (May 10, 2022)

presser said:


> i have been training for 22 years and done mostly heavy llfting like powerlifting stuff like wendler 5/3/1 and then went into conjugate training which i love... at my age its tough to make gains for me is max important since i train so hard and need to recover....
> stat 6ft 250 lbs
> bench 340
> deadlift 540
> ...



Do you get the 80/20 beef or do you shell out for the 90/10?

$5 difference last time i went shopping. Nickel and dime me for leaner meat? Fuckers.


----------



## JuiceTrain (May 10, 2022)

presser said:


> only way to remove it is to find a gypsy with special pie making talents



Quick @RiR0 this is @Samp3i speciality
He's a gypsy fuxker...he can gypsy fuxk the curse away


----------



## presser (May 10, 2022)

MisterSuperGod said:


> Do you get the 80/20 beef or do you shell out for the 90/10?
> 
> $5 difference last time i went shopping. Nickel and dime me for leaner meat? Fuckers.


i buy verde ground beef 93/7 absolutely no fat in the pan once i cook it.. very good.. cost where i buy about 23 dollars for 3 lbs i eat about 1.5 lbs of it a day...


----------



## presser (May 10, 2022)

MisterSuperGod said:


> Do you get the 80/20 beef or do you shell out for the 90/10?
> 
> $5 difference last time i went shopping. Nickel and dime me for leaner meat? Fuckers.


its getting crazy with beef i know that now its getting expensive... shop at the big stores like a costco or a bj's etc.... some places have good prices but its hard sometimes...


----------



## presser (May 10, 2022)

3 years ago... 55yrs at 250 6ft tall.... i will not post anything else here... because im treated so unfairly by some here....


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (May 10, 2022)

presser said:


> 3 years ago... 55yrs at 250 6ft tall.... i will not post anything else here... because im treated so unfairly by some here....


Holy shit. My mistake, I didn’t realize you were THE William Shatner. This changes everything.


----------



## PZT (May 10, 2022)

So presser what did you do? Seems like everyone hates you. Need history lesson.


----------



## PZT (May 10, 2022)

PZT said:


> So presser what did you do? Seems like everyone hates you. Need history lesson.


Serious question btw. I feel like you’ve been respectful to me in the chat box. So makes me curious


----------



## presser (May 10, 2022)

PZT said:


> So presser what did you do? Seems like everyone hates you. Need history lesson.ma


honestly bro i really dont want to discuss it... you can find out from everyone else im sure you will believe them over me anyways...


----------



## presser (May 10, 2022)

PZT said:


> Serious question btw. I feel like you’ve been respectful to me in the chat box. So makes me curious


apparently everyone hates me so there is no need to discuss right?


----------



## PZT (May 10, 2022)

presser said:


> honestly bro i really dont want to discuss it... you can find out from everyone else im sure you will believe them over me anyways...


I won’t hold it against yea bubba. Unless what ever they say matches up with how you treat me in the future


----------



## presser (May 10, 2022)

PZT said:


> Serious question btw. I feel like you’ve been respectful to me in the chat box. So makes me curiousye





PZT said:


> I won’t hold it against yea bubba. Unless what ever they say matches up with how you treat me in the future


i have always talked nice to everyone and when i play around they know im playing.. these people here are just vicious


----------



## PZT (May 10, 2022)

presser said:


> i have always talked nice to everyone and when i play around they know im playing.. these people here are just vicious


We’re you the one that made the perv comment in chat one time?


----------



## presser (May 10, 2022)

PZT said:


> I won’t hold it against yea bubba. Unless what ever they say matches up with how you treat me in the future


im not a troll and im here to have fun... i dont poke fun at people or call them stupid or say you dont know what you are doing in traing... thjs is how one person attacked me in chat box


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (May 10, 2022)

presser said:


> im not a troll and im here to have fun... i dont poke fun at people or call them stupid or say you dont know what you are doing in traing... thjs is how one person attacked me in chat box


Well…. That’s a little bit one sided. You totally went OFF on me in the chat box for no reason whatsoever. That one caught you your first ban, buddy.


----------



## presser (May 10, 2022)

PZT said:


> We’re you the one that made the perv comment in chat one time?


i do make perv remarks though


----------



## presser (May 10, 2022)

PZT said:


> We’re you the one that made the perv comment in chat one time?


will you hold that against me? lol


----------



## PZT (May 10, 2022)

presser said:


> i do make perv remarks though


I pop in and out of chat a lot and remember one day the guys were lacing into a guy over a 13 year old comment if iirc


----------



## presser (May 10, 2022)

PZT said:


> I pop in and out of chat a lot and remember one day the guys were lacing into a guy over a 13 year old comment if iirc


hmmm i dont remember about a 13 yr old comment ....


----------



## PZT (May 10, 2022)

presser said:


> will you hold that against me? lol


Always suck because everyone like types of humor they are ok with. Like I always have a problem with negative Jokes about my religion but understand I can’t laugh at homo or dark humor joke then draw a line. So that’s kind of where I’m at. But at my age now I usually just avoid people I don’t agree with. So moving forward that’s where we can stand.


----------



## PZT (May 10, 2022)

presser said:


> hmmm i dont remember about a 13 yr old comment ....


Probably different guy. Seems like there a lot of “trolls” or hated people I just can’t keep up with it lol


----------



## presser (May 10, 2022)

PZT said:


> I pop in and out of chat a lot and remember one day the guys were lacing into a guy over a 13 year old comment if iirc


important thing to realize if i treated you nicley... that is all you need to know..... i was constantly attacked in chat box.. about 5 people over and over... they are like 3 yr  olds .... once is ok but to continue over is too much for me ... i get angry and start to shake becasue im getting very angry... i dont take well to it .


----------



## presser (May 10, 2022)

PZT said:


> Always suck because everyone like types of humor they are ok with. Like I always have a problem with negative Jokes about my religion but understand I can’t laugh at homo or dark humor joke then draw a line. So that’s kind of where I’m at. But at my age now I usually just avoid people I don’t agree with. So moving forward that’s where we can stand.


totally know what you are saying bro


----------



## presser (May 10, 2022)

PZT said:


> I won’t hold it against yea bubba. Unless what ever they say matches up with how you treat me in the future


appreciate you checking on me


----------



## RiR0 (May 10, 2022)

presser said:


> important thing to realize if i treated you nicley... that is all you need to know..... i was constantly attacked in chat box.. about 5 people over and over... they are like 3 yr  olds .... once is ok but to continue over is too much for me ... i get angry and start to shake becasue im getting very angry... i dont take well to it .


Funny you’re calling other people 3 year olds when this is how a toddler reacts.


----------



## lifter6973 (May 10, 2022)

presser said:


> cj the  boss man banned me from chat box... said i was agitator...... meanwhile i got jerkoffs like riro today and lifter and adrenolin starting comments wht shit emoji's and wtf's every five seconds. yet im the agitator..... did i ever say anything bad to you ???


how the fuck did I get tossed into this you faggot?


----------



## presser (May 10, 2022)

lifter6973 said:


> how the fuck did I get tossed into this you faggot?


why are you even here??


----------



## presser (May 10, 2022)

lifter6973 said:


> how the fuck did I get tossed into this you faggot?


your a dumb shit what are ya 3 yrs old ??


----------



## presser (May 10, 2022)

lifter6973 said:


> how the fuck did I get tossed into this you faggot?


grow up clown


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (May 10, 2022)

presser said:


> your a dumb shit what are ya 3 yrs old ??


Now now. Deep breaths. Don’t get angry…. We won’t like you when you’re angry. 

Oh wait, we don’t like you anyway. 

My bad. Lose your shit in 3….2……1 and go


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2022)

presser said:


> why are you even here??


He's not anymore, due to the faggot comment.

But I must say that that was in response to you calling him a jerkoff earlier.

Rules will be applied fairly, so you need to refrain from the nonsense going forward as well.

Thank you.


----------



## RiR0 (May 10, 2022)

presser said:


> your a dumb shit what are ya 3 yrs old ??


You won’t like me when I type belligerently and put curses on you then run to the mods


----------



## presser (May 10, 2022)

CJ said:


> He's not anymore, due to the faggot comment.
> 
> But I must say that that was in response to you calling him a jerkoff earlier.
> 
> ...


----------



## presser (May 10, 2022)

CJ said:


> He's not anymore, due to the faggot comment.
> 
> But I must say that that was in response to you calling him a jerkoff earlier.
> 
> ...


appreciate you stepping in... my ignore thing can only go so far as they are still posting etc on my thread...


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (May 10, 2022)

presser said:


> appreciate you stepping in... my ignore thing can only go so far as they are still posting etc on my thread...


Are you REALLY 57? 

And a male right?


----------



## Pooh6369 (May 10, 2022)

@presser to read the decline of you in this thread is hilarious. Over a shit emoji come on, chill I hope your agitation levels aren't that high out in the world. Feel free or anyone else give me a shit emoji. Alot of other things in life alot better to do then angrily post on a board. Just go back and post your training log sure there are some people interested,


----------



## presser (May 10, 2022)

Pooh6369 said:


> @presser to read the decline of you in this thread is hilarious. Over a shit emoji come on, chill I hope your agitation levels aren't that high out in the world. Feel free or anyone else give me a shit emoji. Alot of other things in life alot better to do then angrily post on a board. Just go back and post your training log sure there are some people interested,


it was a little more than that but i will leave it there. but thinks for the concern


----------



## Pooh6369 (May 10, 2022)

presser said:


> it was a little more than that but i will leave it there. but thinks for the concern


No gonna lie was thinking of giving you a 💩 for you post as a joke, but I suspect you wouldn't see the humor in it. So I censored myself


----------



## presser (May 10, 2022)

a little history snapped my left elbow ligamet 3 yrs about there was no way to rehab it and still cant lock out my elbow to this day...  if i was doing the wenning warm ups back then i probably would have saved my elbow... mucho importante!

wenning warmups 
3x25 flat bench alternating grips
db rows 40's for 3x25 
tricep push downs for 3x25 



ME bench
flat with double mini's 3RM
about 70ish at the top band tension which changed since they are used... 
225 on the bar... 5 lbs PR medium grip  
down set same setup 10% less for 2x3 
crazy 8's just with ez bar 100lbs skull crusher right to a cg press then back to skull crusher for 3 sets total.. 
this was done for a total of  2 sets and it was hard...
med incl rolling dbs with 65 lbs for 8's for 4 sets 
lats pulldowns and shoulder press with Db's to finish back to back and with 1 min rest in between


----------



## PZT (May 10, 2022)

My tendons hurt reading those 65s on rolling dbs


----------



## presser (May 10, 2022)

PZT said:


> My tendons hurt reading those 65s on rolling dbs


lol they are killers lol


----------



## presser (May 10, 2022)

PZT said:


> My tendons hurt reading those 65s on rolling dbs


ryan kennelly was using 135's i believe...he is a big proponent of lots of tricep work for the bench and so was louie simmons and it def helps to bringing up my bench.... heavier on my max days and lighter on my lighter days in the 10's or higher depending...


----------



## presser (May 10, 2022)

presser said:


> ryan kennelly was using 135's i believe...he is a big proponent of lots of tricep work for the bench and so was louie simmons and it def helps to bringing up my bench.... heavier on my max days and lighter on my lighter days in the 10's or higher depending...





presser said:


> ryan kennelly was using 135's i believe...he is a big proponent of lots of tricep work for the bench and so was louie simmons and it def helps to bringing up my bench.... heavier on my max days and lighter on my lighter days in the 10's or higher depending...


alt grips ofc one exercise is done palm facing away and the other is done neutral grip.... i mean you can do dips and add another exercise to it as well.. not limits to what you can do to change things up...


----------



## presser (May 10, 2022)

PZT said:


> My tendons hurt reading those 65s on rolling dbs


what i learned from kennely was that the tendons in the elbow need to be worked that is what that lock work does...and makes those ligaments stronger.... if i knew that also back 3 yrs back i prob wouldnt of snap my shit... lol


----------



## PZT (May 11, 2022)

It’s one of those exercise I tend to push to far and regret


----------



## presser (May 11, 2022)

PZT said:


> It’s one of those exercise I tend to push to far and regret


totally hear that man


----------



## PZT (May 11, 2022)

presser said:


> totally hear that man


I did awhile back with JMs


----------



## presser (May 11, 2022)

PZT said:


> It’s one of those exercise I tend to push to far and regret


love jm's and i mix it up with bands and chains or incliine or flat so never doing it twice afer a week or so


----------



## presser (May 11, 2022)

dayummmmm me likey


----------



## Intel.imperitive (May 11, 2022)

presser said:


> i have been training for 22 years and done mostly heavy llfting like powerlifting stuff like wendler 5/3/1 and then went into conjugate training which i love... at my age its tough to make gains for me is max important since i train so hard and need to recover....
> stat 6ft 250 lbs
> bench 340
> deadlift 540
> ...


Inspiration bro. I hope I'm lifting at that age. I almost never look at my weights, so I don't know too much about stats. Yours look good though


----------



## presser (May 11, 2022)

Intel.imperitive said:


> Inspiration bro. I hope I'm lifting at that age. I almost never look at my weights, so I don't know too much about stats. Yours look good though


thank you appreciate the compliment man.  yeah i do make sure my weight go up by progressive overloading... so i looking to always get a little bit stronger.. i do do log my weights... for bodyguarding i would just train to failure and not beyond that and yes i do keep a mental track record on what i did from workout to workout.. its important...


----------



## JuiceTrain (May 11, 2022)

presser said:


> thank you appreciate the compliment man.  yeah i do make sure my weight go up by progressive overloading... so i looking to always get a little bit stronger.. i do do log my weights... for bodyguarding i would just train to failure and not beyond that and yes i do keep a mental track record on what i did from workout to workout.. its important...



Hold my beer...
​


----------



## presser (May 11, 2022)

definition of a troll: 

A troll is* someone who harasses other people online to try to get a negative reaction from them*. To troll someone is to harass them. The online troll is related to the trolls of legend and fiction, supernatural creatures that live in caves or other underground places. could that be @JuiceTrain


----------



## presser (May 11, 2022)

JuiceTrain said:


> Hold my beer...
> View attachment 21982​


welcome to trollville son


----------



## presser (May 11, 2022)

JuiceTrain said:


> Hold my beer...
> View attachment 21982​


please leave my thread... troll fish


----------



## TODAY (May 11, 2022)

presser said:


> definition of a troll:
> 
> A troll is* someone who harasses other people online to try to get a negative reaction from them*. To troll someone is to harass them. The online troll is related to the trolls of legend and fiction, supernatural creatures that live in caves or other underground places. could that be @JuiceTrain


It was a joke, bud.


----------



## presser (May 11, 2022)

TODAY said:


> It was a joke, bud.


he post a shit emoji on my comment.. he trys to see if he can get a rise out me... i never put a shit emoji on anyone that didnt really dererve it and i treated him with respect in chat box but i guess he is not a gentlmen.


----------



## TODAY (May 11, 2022)

presser said:


> he post a shit emoji on my comment.. he trys to see if he can get a rise out me... i never put a shit emoji on anyone that didnt really dererve it and i treated him with respect in chat box but i guess he is not a gentlmen.


Right, but...

Do do

Doodoo

Poop emoji.

You follow me?


----------



## presser (May 11, 2022)

TODAY said:


> It was a joke, bud.


btw this my personal thread and you guys have destroyed it.. is that trolling??


----------



## presser (May 11, 2022)

TODAY said:


> Right, but...
> 
> Do do
> 
> ...


if he had said that.. it would of being differnet in words... but he post shit emoji to say my comment was shit..  that aint cool man


----------



## TODAY (May 11, 2022)

presser said:


> if he had said that.. it would of being differnet in words... but he post shit emoji to say my comment was shit..  that aint cool man


It's really


Honestly


Completely inconsequential.


Just calm down and carry on, dude.


----------



## presser (May 11, 2022)

TODAY said:


> It's really
> 
> 
> Honestly
> ...


just aint cool bro really isnt.. i dont mess with people like that and im not no pussy to harrass people...


----------



## presser (May 11, 2022)

TODAY said:


> Right, but...
> 
> Do do
> 
> ...


btw i dont hate juicetrain and i dont hate others.. i hate that they are mocking my posts... that is what is messed up bro.. but tha is just me......


----------



## JuiceTrain (May 11, 2022)

presser said:


> definition of a troll:
> 
> A troll is* someone who harasses other people online to try to get a negative reaction from them*. To troll someone is to harass them. The online troll is related to the trolls of legend and fiction, supernatural creatures that live in caves or other underground places. could that be @JuiceTrain



I can..not believe these accusations...
Delete me..💃🏾💃🏾💃🏾.. Delete.me please 💃🏾💃🏾


----------



## presser (May 11, 2022)

JuiceTrain said:


> I can..not believe these accusations...
> Delete me..💃🏾💃🏾💃🏾.. Delete.me please 💃🏾💃🏾


i dont hate you juice... i love buddy


----------



## presser (May 11, 2022)

JuiceTrain said:


> I can..not believe these accusations...
> Delete me..💃🏾💃🏾💃🏾.. Delete.me please 💃🏾💃🏾


wait there is no delete button LOL


----------



## JuiceTrain (May 11, 2022)

presser said:


> wait there is no delete button LOL



You must PM @CJ 💃🏾
It's the only way..💃🏾💃🏾
Help me delete 💃🏾💃🏾💃🏾
Help delete me.....please💃🏾💃🏾💃🏾💃🏾💃🏾💃🏾


----------



## presser (May 11, 2022)

JuiceTrain said:


> You must PM @CJ 💃🏾
> It's the only way..💃🏾💃🏾
> Help me delete 💃🏾💃🏾💃🏾
> Help delete me.....please💃🏾💃🏾💃🏾💃🏾💃🏾💃🏾


🤣 i wont delete you man... just chill like a pill


----------



## presser (May 11, 2022)

presser said:


> 🤣 i wont delete you man... just chill like a pill


btw what are does little emoji's?


----------



## JuiceTrain (May 11, 2022)

presser said:


> btw what are does little emoji's?



That's my southern Belle I need a man to be saved emoji....now @CJ 

Delete me💃🏾💃🏾💃🏾


----------



## presser (May 11, 2022)

JuiceTrain said:


> That's my southern Belle I need a man to be saved emoji....now @CJ
> 
> Delete me💃🏾💃🏾💃🏾


hahaha


----------



## CJ (May 11, 2022)

JuiceTrain said:


> You must PM @CJ 💃🏾
> It's the only way..💃🏾💃🏾
> Help me delete 💃🏾💃🏾💃🏾
> Help delete me.....please💃🏾💃🏾💃🏾💃🏾💃🏾💃🏾


----------



## presser (May 11, 2022)

CJ said:


> View attachment 21990


hahahaha


----------



## presser (May 11, 2022)

JuiceTrain said:


> That's my southern Belle I need a man to be saved emoji....now @CJ
> 
> Delete me💃🏾💃🏾💃🏾


dont hate me because im beautiful son.. LOL


----------



## presser (May 11, 2022)




----------



## presser (May 12, 2022)




----------



## PZT (May 12, 2022)

presser said:


> love jm's and i mix it up with bands and chains or incliine or flat so never doing it twice afer a week or so


I


presser said:


> dayummmmm me likey


fkkkkkkkkkk


----------



## presser (May 13, 2022)

ME lower
wenning wu's
gobblets squats with db.. 3x20
seat leg curls with lite band 50" stretched 3x25
standing abs w/ twists 3x25

camber bar squat 415lbsx3 medium stance 20lbs GR
gm w/ camber bar 265x5 315x5 medium stance
lying leg curls drop set with 75lbs to 50 double drop amrap
seated calves 4x15
hanging abs 4x10


----------



## presser (May 21, 2022)

ME upper 
wenning wu's
3x25 
flat DB bench 40x25
cg lat pulldowns 80 lbs 
rope triceps push downs red band

Pause Bench last set 315x3 pause sec at the bottom 
down set 10% less for 2x3 
jm press to chin 185x6 last set of 4 sets 45 sec rest 
db roll backs flat bench 65 x 8 reps 45 sec rest 
d handle seat rows on 15' box 3x10 2 sec squeeze 100lbs 45 sec rest 
hammer curls 3x10 with 2 sec squeeze 40 lbs 45 sec rest


----------



## presser (May 21, 2022)

DE upper 
wenning wu's
3x25 
KB's 35's x 25 
row with d- handle straps 50lbs high up and seat on the box 15" 25 reps 
tricep push down rev grip red band 25 reps 
just getting in a good amount of blood into the muscles and was alreay warm since its hotter today



fat bar with double mine bands red 9x3x155 30 sec rest last 3 sets 15 sec rest 
while supersetting lat pull downs 
100lbs for 4x10 sec on bottom hard on every rep 
jm press flat 4x10x135 30 sec rest 
rolling db ext flat 55lbs squeeze at top 3x10
db should press 50lbs slow decent fast up 3x10 
zotmen curls 3x10 30lbs to 40lbs 

45 mins


----------



## Intel.imperitive (May 23, 2022)

How's the progress going mate?


----------



## presser (May 23, 2022)

Intel.imperitive said:


> How's the progress going mate?j


so far so good man.... the heat yesterday but was a bit much.... but i got threw it on my workout...


----------



## silentlemon1011 (May 29, 2022)

Have you learned how to eat or train yet?


----------



## presser (May 29, 2022)

JuiceTrain said:


> I can..not believe these accusations...
> Delete me..💃🏾💃🏾💃🏾.. Delete.me please 💃🏾💃🏾


----------



## Butch_C (May 29, 2022)

Did your mom make you that fluffernutter sandwich?


----------



## presser (May 29, 2022)

Butch_C said:


> Did your mom make you that fluffernutter sandwich?


you guys just started war


----------



## Butch_C (May 29, 2022)

presser said:


> you guys just started war


Hey its good for a solid workout! You get your fast acting carbs and protein all in one mommy made sandwich!


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (May 29, 2022)

You’ve got your “conjugate system” setup all bullshit and half-assed.

You listed your max bench when you got here in March as 340

Here we are 2 months later and you’re taking 315 for a triple in your ME day. That’s not going to progress you anywhere. 

And your “dynamic effort” days are total make-believe world. That’s why you’re getting zero carryover towards your ME days. 

Between the two there’s not nearly enough stimulus. You’re on your way to looking and lifting the same 6 months from now. Just like every other 57 year old “dad” bod. 

I’d suggest you re-learn the conjugate principles or switch to a different training method.


----------



## Undecanator (May 29, 2022)

I just want to thank you all for supporting me in my log and journey to IFBB pro as a 57 yr old monster! 

Alrightie boys, tomorrow I will try and pull 600lbs deadlift, do you think I can do it? Yay or nay?


----------



## Undecanator (May 29, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> You’ve got your “conjugate system” setup all bullshit and half-assed.
> 
> You listed your max bench when you got here in March as 340
> 
> ...


I’m starting to implement Halo 50 and 60mg superdrol pre workout so don’t be surprised if this old bastard bench presses 405...for reps!! Hahaha


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (May 29, 2022)

Undecanator said:


> I’m starting to implement Halo 50 and 60mg superdrol pre workout so don’t be surprised if this old bastard bench presses 405...for reps!! Hahaha


Halo at 50✔️

Superdrol shines at 80 mg though


----------



## Undecanator (May 29, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> Halo at 50✔️
> 
> Superdrol shines at 80 mg though


I had a recent heart transplant so I’m trying to take it easy i my old age! Hahaha


----------



## Butch_C (May 29, 2022)

Undecanator said:


> I’m starting to implement Halo 50 and 60mg superdrol pre workout so don’t be surprised if this old bastard bench presses 405...for reps!! Hahaha


Get some old man! You got it, you don't even need a spotter! Superdrol gots yo back!


----------



## Undecanator (May 29, 2022)

You fellas started a war with me so I brought out all of the artillery, and I haven’t even touched my vial of tren yet!


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (May 29, 2022)

Undecanator said:


> You fellas started a war with me so I brought out all of the artillery, and I haven’t even touched my vial of tren yet!


That will be cool! Looking forward to your results.


----------



## Butch_C (May 29, 2022)

Hmm so you are @presser I thought it was against the rules to have multiple accounts.


----------



## Achillesking (May 29, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> Halo at 50✔️
> 
> Superdrol shines at 80 mg though


Halo can  fuck off to a dumpster


----------



## GreenAmine (May 29, 2022)

Achillesking said:


> Halo can  fuck off to a dumpster


Since this is @Undecanator @presser 's thread, I'll respond accordingly:

Your.mom cann blow hersefl inna dumster!

Now that the half-assed, misspelled insults are out of the way... Halo is awesome! I feel like I can lift my house off its foundation after taking 10 mg. Superdrol gives me crippling lethargy (although I haven't tried the injectable version). I wanted to like it, but it kills my energy levels.


----------



## RiR0 (May 29, 2022)

Hello pusser


----------



## Btcowboy (May 29, 2022)

Achillesking said:


> Halo can  fuck off to a dumpster


I like my halo


----------



## Achillesking (May 29, 2022)

GreenAmine said:


> Since this is @Undecanator @presser 's thread, I'll respond accordingly:
> 
> Your.mom cann blow hersefl inna dumster!
> 
> Now that the half-assed, misspelled insults are out of the way... Halo is awesome! I feel like I can lift my house off its foundation after taking 10 mg. Superdrol gives me crippling lethargy (although I haven't tried the injectable version). I wanted to like it, but it kills my energy levels.


My mother was a whore. Thank you for bringing her up and pulling the band aid off the many wounds she caused with her mental and physical abuse. I hope you feel better about your gainz on halo now.


----------



## GreenAmine (May 29, 2022)

Achillesking said:


> My mother was a whore. Thank you for bringing her up and pulling the band aid off the many wounds she caused with her mental and physical abuse. I hope you feel better about your gainz on halo now.


I'd feel better if it would get me to a 405 OHP for reps...


----------



## Achillesking (May 29, 2022)

GreenAmine said:


> I'd feel better if it would get me to a 405 OHP for reps...


I just bought a 90s era teenage mutant ninja turtles shaker so I forgive you 😘😘😘


----------



## Achillesking (May 29, 2022)

GreenAmine said:


> I'd feel better if it would get me to a 405 OHP for reps...


But halo makes me feel like I got run over man. Literally awful. Anadrol for the win


----------



## GreenAmine (May 29, 2022)

Achillesking said:


> But halo makes me feel like I got run over man. Literally awful. Anadrol for the win


That's what superdrol and dianabol both do to me; I feel like total shit the first day. But yes, anadrol has never failed me... Spectacular drug!


----------



## Butch_C (May 29, 2022)

Achillesking said:


> But halo makes me feel like I got run over man. Literally awful. Anadrol for the win


Do you use Anadrol pre workout or twice a day for a few weeks.  I have heard both being done.


----------



## silentlemon1011 (May 29, 2022)

Okay
Can we stop with the useful information and banter here.

You guys are shit at trolling.


----------



## RiR0 (May 29, 2022)

silentlemon1011 said:


> Okay
> Can we stop with the useful information and banter here.
> 
> You guys are shit at trolling.


Trying to turn this shit log into something useful


----------



## Butch_C (May 29, 2022)

We just hijacked the thread


silentlemon1011 said:


> Okay
> Can we stop with the useful information and banter here.
> 
> You guys are shit at trolling


----------



## Achillesking (May 30, 2022)

Butch_C said:


> Do you use Anadrol pre workout or twice a day for a few weeks.  I have heard both being done.


Usually used 50mg a day just in on dose whenever I'm not fancy like some of these other guys around here


----------



## Achillesking (May 30, 2022)

Btcowboy said:


> I like my halo


I like my btcowboy


----------



## Btcowboy (May 30, 2022)

Achillesking said:


> I like my btcowboy


Even with Halo?


----------



## Achillesking (May 30, 2022)

Btcowboy said:


> Even with Halo?


ESP w halo cause your extra beefy


----------



## RiR0 (May 30, 2022)

@presser throw up the leg session from today so we can all see what not to do


----------



## lifter6973 (May 30, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> Hello pusser


why is @Skullcrusher giving you the shit emoji?


----------



## Send0 (May 30, 2022)

lifter6973 said:


> why is @Skullcrusher giving you the shit emoji?


He's upset that people don't agree with his opinion on the tricep kickback.


----------



## lifter6973 (May 30, 2022)

Send0 said:


> He's upset that people don't agree with his opinion on the tricep kickback.


LOL- lot of hurt feelings round here lately


----------



## TODAY (May 30, 2022)

lifter6973 said:


> why is @Skullcrusher giving you the shit emoji?


Libturd consipracy


----------



## Send0 (May 30, 2022)

lifter6973 said:


> LOL- lot of hurt feelings round here lately


Don't insult 90's alternative sir.


----------



## PZT (May 30, 2022)

He did hacks for a top set of 8-12 and then backed off to a set of 10-15.
Then moved on to front squats in the smith for same shit. Then another leg exercise for the same shit. Then same shit. So we can all move on to our regular circle jerks.


----------



## silentlemon1011 (May 30, 2022)

PZT said:


> He did hacks for a top set of 8-12 and then backed off to a set of 10-15.
> Then moved on to front squats in the smith for same shit. Then another leg exercise for the same shit. Then same shit. So we can all move on to our regular circle jerks.






I tried to be nice to the guy.
He proved me wrong when i told BBBG and RIR that presser wasnt that bad.

I don't think ill leave him alone


----------



## lifter6973 (May 30, 2022)

silentlemon1011 said:


> View attachment 22940
> 
> 
> I tried to be nice to the guy.
> ...


Dude is melting hard.
BTW, where the fuck are you @FlyingPapaya?


----------



## silentlemon1011 (May 30, 2022)

lifter6973 said:


> Dude is melting hard.



Hopefully
I said that to you as well
"Presser isnt that bad, im not goinf to mess with him"

Yeah, ill eat humble pie
Dead ass wrong lol


----------



## TODAY (May 30, 2022)

silentlemon1011 said:


> Hopefully
> I said that to you as well
> "Presser isnt that bad, im not goinf to mess with him"
> 
> ...


Count me in


----------



## silentlemon1011 (May 30, 2022)

TODAY said:


> Count me in



Hes an obvious troll
How else can anyone explain him, out of no where...following me around and shitposting everything, spewing insults at me etc... for being nice to the guy lol.

He is just trying to get a rise out of people

So fair game to fuck with in my opinion


----------



## Send0 (May 30, 2022)

silentlemon1011 said:


> View attachment 22940
> 
> 
> I tried to be nice to the guy.
> ...


I still don't think he's *that* bad, but he is reactionary. So much so that it made everyone stop and say WTF is happening today 😂.

I get it... I really do. I get as invested as anyone else, but even I have a line I draw where I force myself to step away, or take things private. That's something I've really been enforcing with myself lately.

No one is required to agree with anyone, treat them nicely, or treat them fairly. Also, often times those things often change depending on the perspective. The person offended is of course going to feel like something isnt fair or right, but an outsider looking in might view the offended person as being crazy.

Food for thought if @presser reads this. To be clear, it's not an attack, but it is a constructive criticism that I hope you might find useful and worth considering.


----------



## TODAY (May 30, 2022)

Send0 said:


> I still don't think he's *that* bad, but he is reactionary. So much so that it made everyone stop and say WTF is happening today 😂.
> 
> I get it... I really do. I get as invested as anyone else, but even I have a line I draw where I force myself to step away, or take things private. That's something I've really been enforcing with myself lately.
> 
> ...


STFU KEEP YOUR NOSE OUT OF MY BUSINESS YOU MONSTER

MODS!

DO YOU SEE THIS HARASSMENT?


----------



## silentlemon1011 (May 30, 2022)

Send0 said:


> I still don't think he's *that* bad, but he is reactionary. So much so that it made everyone stop and say WTF is happening today 😂.
> 
> I get it... I really do. I get as invested as anyone else, but even I have a line I draw where I force myself to step away, or take things private. That's something I've really been enforcing with myself lately.
> 
> ...



Wanna know how this started
You tell me Send

Tell me this guy isnt a troll

THIS is what set him off


----------



## silentlemon1011 (May 30, 2022)

silentlemon1011 said:


> Wanna know how this started
> You tell me Send
> 
> Tell me this guy isnt a troll
> ...



He literally spazzed out about me talking sbout cigars

Cigars Send

Hes a troll lol


----------



## Achillesking (May 30, 2022)

silentlemon1011 said:


> Hes an obvious troll
> How else can anyone explain him, out of no where...following me around and shitposting everything, spewing insults at me etc... for being nice to the guy lol.
> 
> He is just trying to get a rise out of people
> ...


I spent all day liking everything of yours that he shit posted. Yea I'm that real. Yea I jumped on that grenade for you


----------



## Send0 (May 30, 2022)

silentlemon1011 said:


> He literally spazzed out about me talking sbout cigars
> 
> Cigars Send
> 
> Hes a troll lol


He was angry about some other shit, and carried it over to other threads. I don't even think you were involved directly. I think it was just the fact that you said that to Achillesking, who he was fighting with at that time.

Collateral damage for someone not even involved. That to me shows a lack of control over his own anger, starting to bypass rationale thought.

Trust me bro... I took a psychology course one time. I know what I'm talking about 🤣


----------



## silentlemon1011 (May 30, 2022)

Send0 said:


> He was angry about some other shit, and carried it over to other threads. I don't even think you were involved directly. I think it was just the fact that you said that to Achillesking, who he was fighting with at that time.
> 
> Collateral damage for someone not even involved. That to me shows a lack of control over his own anger, starting to bypass rationale thought.
> 
> Trust me bro... I took a psychology course one time. I know what I'm talking about 🤣



Lol naw
Sorry
Sure, getting angry over the internet is bad enough.
Bit to keep going and going for hours?
Thats troll behaviour, this place is better off without him, besides... i have no sympathy now that ive figured out hes a troll, so ill have fun with him now.
Maybe he is just a 57 year old spaZZ, thats okay....still a detriment to every thread he enters


----------



## RiR0 (May 30, 2022)

silentlemon1011 said:


> Lol naw
> Sorry
> Sure, getting angry over the internet is bad enough.
> Bit to keep going and going for hours?
> ...


He pretty much said it and showed it. When he gets made or offended he’s here to cause chaos


----------



## Achillesking (May 30, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> He pretty much said it and showed it. When he gets made or offended he’s here to cause chaos


Who gets mad and offended over a forum 🤣🤣


----------



## RiR0 (May 30, 2022)

Achillesking said:


> Who gets mad and offended over a forum 🤣🤣


@presser  and @Skullcrusher 
Skullcrusher had a breakdown today 😂


----------



## Achillesking (May 30, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> @presser  and @Skullcrusher
> Skullcrusher had a breakdown today 😂


Tricep kick backs are a sensitive subject


----------



## RiR0 (May 30, 2022)

Achillesking said:


> Tricep kick backs are a sensitive subject


The goddamn long head!!! Arnold and John Meadows did them!!!!! Phd sources!!!


----------



## Skullcrusher (May 30, 2022)




----------



## Butch_C (May 30, 2022)

I tried to be nice and explain how forums work and why people were treating him the way they are. I was about to move on to a way to try and turn things around when I was told to STFU. I replied and then was called an ass licker. So I spent a lot of time focusing on annoying him. Today I will try to ignore him. Maybe if no one engages him, he will go away. But I will not be nice to him ever again.


----------



## RiR0 (May 30, 2022)

Skullcrusher said:


>


Well atleast post a tricep shot or maybe a video of you doing a tri kickback


----------



## RiR0 (May 30, 2022)

@Skullcrusher why are you afraid to post another physique pic? Is it because your training log is bullshit


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (May 31, 2022)

@CJ and @Send0

So we’re just going to keep @presser around? He’s well past contributing anything useful and is simply antagonizing everyone. Look at his post history. 

Hey yes, it’s limited to the flame thread but c’mon, is that what this forum is now? I can’t beat ‘em so I guess I’ll create my “troll accounts” and join in the fun.


----------



## TODAY (May 31, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> @CJ and @Send0
> 
> So we’re just going to keep @presser around? He’s well past contributing anything useful and is simply antagonizing everyone. Look at his post history.
> 
> Hey yes, it’s limited to the flame thread but c’mon, is that what this forum is now? I can’t beat ‘em so I guess I’ll create my “troll accounts” and join in the fun.


You seem to have forgotten that this is ALL YOUR FAULT.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (May 31, 2022)

TODAY said:


> You seem to have forgotten that this is ALL YOUR FAULT.


I know. I know. I’ll hang my head in eternal shame. I need to remember that.


----------



## Test_subject (May 31, 2022)

silentlemon1011 said:


> He literally spazzed out about me talking sbout cigars
> 
> Cigars Send
> 
> Hes a troll lol


He’s either a troll or has some sort of unmedicated personality disorder.

Esplandidos are a pretty good stick, also.


----------



## silentlemon1011 (May 31, 2022)

Test_subject said:


> He’s either a troll or has some sort of unmedicated personality disorder.



Potato 
Potatto


----------



## Test_subject (May 31, 2022)

silentlemon1011 said:


> Potato
> Potatto


I mean, at the end of the day, it’s the same result.


----------



## presser (May 31, 2022)

Test_subject said:


> I mean, at the end of the day, it’s the same result.


me love you long time ...


----------



## CJ (May 31, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> @CJ and @Send0
> 
> So we’re just going to keep @presser around? He’s well past contributing anything useful and is simply antagonizing everyone. Look at his post history.
> 
> Hey yes, it’s limited to the flame thread but c’mon, is that what this forum is now? I can’t beat ‘em so I guess I’ll create my “troll accounts” and join in the fun.


Don't worry about how we moderate, it's not your concern at all. 

We don't work for, nor answer to you.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (May 31, 2022)

CJ said:


> Don't worry about how we moderate, it's not your concern at all.
> 
> We don't work for, nor answer to you.


LOL. Yep, I knew that already. We all know that. You've made that perfectly clear.

Here, since you point out the obvious, I'll just go ahead and point out the obvious that NONE of us need to be here contributing GOOD content? We can all troll away at any point.... as long as we aren't breaking the rules.


----------



## CJ (May 31, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> LOL. Yep, I knew that already. We all know that. You've made that perfectly clear.
> 
> Here, since you point out the obvious, I'll just go ahead and point out the obvious that NONE of us need to be here contributing GOOD content? We can all troll away at any point.... as long as we aren't breaking the rules.


Everyone is free to come and go as they wish.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (May 31, 2022)

CJ said:


> Everyone is free to come and go as they wish.


You're pointing out all the obvious stuff!

I'm staying. I got A LOT to say....


----------



## CJ (May 31, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> You're pointing out all the obvious stuff!
> 
> I'm staying. I got A LOT to say....


Good. I personally like you and want you to stay. You have a lot to contribute, there's no doubt about that. 

Hopefully we can find a happy middle ground in regards to the Troll Patrol.


----------



## TODAY (May 31, 2022)

presser said:


> me love you long time ...


Man, I've gotta admit


The maturity, wit and originality of your posting has begun to astound me

There was a time when I thought that you were a troll, but you really seem to have turned the corner and have become one of the highest quality posters on this forum.


----------



## lifter6973 (May 31, 2022)

CJ said:


> Good. I personally like you and want you to stay. You have a lot to contribute, there's no doubt about that.
> 
> Hopefully we can find a happy middle ground in regards to the Troll Patrol.


@CJ, make em pay the troll toll


----------



## TomJ (May 31, 2022)

Someone give me the update. Has presser worked his way past the pink shakeweight yet?


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (May 31, 2022)

TomJ said:


> Someone give me the update. Has presser worked his way past the pink shakeweight yet?


No. Presser is a big pussy. His “training” resembles “Zumba with a barbell”. Break a sweet, fling something around and then do other exercises consisting of flinging stuff around. None of it is “hard” nothing goes to failure. You break a sweat and have enough volume where you feel sore afterwards. So dude, it must be working! 👍


----------



## TomJ (May 31, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> No. Presser is a big pussy. His “training” resembles “Zumba with a barbell”. Break a sweet, fling something around and then do other exercises consisting of flinging stuff around. None of it is “hard” nothing goes to failure. You break a sweat and have enough volume where you feel sore afterwards. So dude, it must be working! 👍


sounds like the pink shakeweight would be an upgrade in the training department, that will make him that much better at jerking himself off.


----------



## Human_Backhoe (May 31, 2022)

TomJ said:


> Someone give me the update. Has presser worked his way past the pink shakeweight yet?



Yes he has


----------

